# Pooping off pad



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

I am slowly losing my patience with this. I have her pad in the bathroom and the floor is tiled so cleaning up her messes are easy. But I just don't get it. I buy her the ADULT size puppy pads so there is PLENTY of space on it. Seems like she STARTS on the pad but ALWAYS, ALWAYS manages to FINISH it on the FLOOR!!!









Is there any ideas you can suggest or is this normal for them to do. 


Thx


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Sometimes mine do that... they are on the pad but their butts are over the boundary of the pad so they end up pooping on the floor. It doesn't happen too often but at least a few times a week. It doesn't bother me because it is just as easy to clean up.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am not sure how old your baby is but still looks very young. Try to continue with your patience, it will definitely pay off and be worth the wait. On cold rainy morning you will be glad you stuck with the program.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

We had to get a dog litter pan to put the pad in to keep Tic from pooping on the floor. He always walks around while he poops so some always manages to get on the floor. The pan gives him a border and keeps him from walking off the paper.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> I am slowly losing my patience with this. I have her pad in the bathroom and the floor is tiled so cleaning up her messes are easy. But I just don't get it. I buy her the ADULT size puppy pads so there is PLENTY of space on it. Seems like she STARTS on the pad but ALWAYS, ALWAYS manages to FINISH it on the FLOOR!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A dog litter pan worked for us. The large size fits the regular size wee pads perfectly.
Neyland's problem is not walking like Brink so much as pushing his butt right to the edge so it either hits the side of the pan...or the WALL!


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

my furbaby is doing that too, she pooped in her pads then in floor. but i'm glad she knows how to pee in her pads , because peeing is the worst thing i hate it to clean and wiping.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Ty does that too...... he always pees on the pad but for some reason the poop "misses". I think it's because of the "position" he's in. When he pees he spereads out over the pad so he doesn't miss but when he poops he kinda hunkers down on his haunches so he might think he's on the pad but his butt is hanging off. I got a matt (the kind you put at the door to wipe your feet on) and put the pad and holder on it. Since the poop is always well formed and I clean it up right away it's really no big deal.


----------



## Satiné_Rose (Dec 1, 2005)

Satiné has that problem also. No matter how many pee pads we may have around the house, she tends to poop somewhere else. I know two other malteses that have this problems also. One of them is her brother. 

Since we have been in NJ though she's been doing really good with pooping on her pee pee pad. I'm not sure why, but it's a miracle!


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

L.E. does this every so often and I've found that she does it more if the pad has some pee on it already. I think she's afraid of stepping in the pee, so she gets as close to the edge of the pad as possible. But then again, SOMETIMES, she just misses!







When L.E. goes to visit my mom, my mom gets so frustrated with her about it. So now, she lays out 2-3 pads on the kitchen floor so L.E. has PLENTY of room to go potty. It seems to work pretty well, but you have to have a large space for it.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

we've resigned ourselves to understand that the buttercup circles and walks more than any potty pad could cover in our apt. LOL. the room could be wall-to-wall potty pad, and she'll make sure her poo ends up off of it LOL

she has her main spot she prefers to poo in, right next to our front door (i say "front" door like we have a back door...in our 7th story apartment...







). we call it her "House at Poo Corner". like the others have said, at least the poo is easier to clean up? hehe.

ann marie and the "all i'm trying to do is make the outside hallway smell better!" buttercup


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

Chelsea does that too and sometimes she turns around so quickly that the poop ges flying







She also has to do this back leg scratch thing every time she poops so she sometimes kicks the stuff right off the pad


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> Chelsea does that too and sometimes she turns around so quickly that the poop ges flying
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Neyland does that back leg kicking thing too! Like a cat burying it or something!


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Daisy usually misses too. I don't mind it because it's easy to clean up. At least she pees on the pad!


----------



## Satiné_Rose (Dec 1, 2005)

> Chelsea does that too and sometimes she turns around so quickly that the poop ges flying
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, that reminds me of the time when Satiné had poop stuck to her butt and my friend's mom picked her up and spun her around and the poop when flying towards me. I just thought that was really funny to share. Then again, you probably had to be there.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Pacino never misses when he is peeing but sometimes when he poops he misses off of the edge. I think it is because while he is sniffing the pad, (his nose is on the pad) but his butt is the other end........He has the right idea and is very good about going to the pad.....I just think his aim is off because he thinks he is on the pad because his nose is!!

I took him to a friends house and brought a pee pad...showed him where I put it and lo and behold he trotted right over to it and peed on it....I sure was a proud mommy!!
LOL

Marie & Pacino


----------



## kcraig6509 (Oct 30, 2005)

I noticed when Timmy does that, it is when he has too many pee spots on his pad. He is very picky about having a clean potty pad. So far potty pad training has been a cinch for him, he never misses unless I forget to put down a clean potty pad.


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

you think that's bad.. what about when the pee comes off the pad & onto the floor.. & little baby steps all over it and runs out the bathroom... trailing peepee EVERYWHERE! .. it's frustrating. to make things worse, leise goes on NEWSPAPER that is ONTOP of the peepad. my fiance said that she would pee on similar surfaces if she got too used to the pad & so he put newspaper over it. newspaper does NOT absorb anything.. so.. when i use the toilet now.. i have to be super CAREFUL or it's present for mommy day..


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

At our house, we refer to this phenomenon as the "Walk and Poop". Its multitasking for Malts. Bella wiggles as she walks and poops, thus facilitating quicker pooping and walking. We are literally waiting for her to start jitterbugging as she poops.







I think sometimes they miss the pad because they're trying not the get poop stuck to their fur. I know this is why Bella does the "Walk and Poop"--she has had poop get stuck in her fur before and she gets so embarrased. Just wait until that happens, missing the pad won't bother you a bit


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

> At our house, we refer to this phenomenon as the "Walk and Poop". Its multitasking for Malts. Bella wiggles as she walks and poops, thus facilitating quicker pooping and walking. We are literally waiting for her to start jitterbugging as she poops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!! That is so funny because Yes, Pacino does that once in a while (BTW I LOVE the walk and poop name!!). It really is funny to watch and you are right it is because of the poop in the hair! It is as if they just can't stand the thought of getting their poop stuck (and personally I don't blame them at all!!)....I had to give Pacino a bath about a week ago because of that exact reason!!

Marie & (Ah, gees Mom, did ya have to tell em"?) Pacino


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> At our house, we refer to this phenomenon as the "Walk and Poop". Its multitasking for Malts. Bella wiggles as she walks and poops, thus facilitating quicker pooping and walking. We are literally waiting for her to start jitterbugging as she poops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! Catcher especially does that.... sort of a little hop and skip. What _is_ it about poop in their hair! They HATE that, don't they! Tonight I was looking for Kallie and there she was lying on her pee pad (yuk) because she had a little piece of poop stuck to her hair. When this happens, she won't even bark or anything. She just lays there until I come to rescue her. Catcher, instead, will start running and trying to sling the poop off!


----------



## audreylsmith (Dec 25, 2005)

my Bailee has the same problem - she is perfect with going wee wee on her diaper pad, but she'll poop anywhere she wants on the carpet or wherever. I would be so happy if she would at least poop somewhere near her diaper pad, at least then she's trying to poop on the pad. i agree the poop is easier to clean up, but it's still frustrating because it's still yucky and embarrassing. I have three diaper pads laid out in the bathroom and i change them often. i don't know what else to do!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> At our house, we refer to this phenomenon as the "Walk and Poop". Its multitasking for Malts. Bella wiggles as she walks and poops, thus facilitating quicker pooping and walking. We are literally waiting for her to start jitterbugging as she poops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


























That is EXACTLY what happens!!!! I watched Ty this morning and he could not get away from it fast enough as he was scooting off the pad he pulled the poop right with him!!!!


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

I am thinking about either buying a doggie litter pan and using the training pad instead of the litter, the wizdog (off ebay) or the yogi using newspapers instead of the training pad. Hopefully, this will ensure that he does his business within the same spot.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie and Abbey miss sometimes upstairs, but downstairs i have a card board box that just fits a pee pad... they climb in...do their business...and everything is in the box. Cool. Right now Abbey's in heat, so it's easy with her diapers on...I just change them 3 or 4 times a day.


----------



## englishmajor13 (Jan 16, 2006)

My guy does does the same thing. He's great with pee pee but it seems like poop is an issue. He's either completely off the pad pooing in a different room or as long as his feet sre on the pad he goes ahead and drops anchor - wherever his butt may be! He's only been with me a few days so no big deal yet but I do understand your frustration. I guess patience is the only key. Good Luck!


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

Where do you get wee pads? I only found the regular size at wally world....


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

If you are looking for oversized pads I know that Dr. Fosters and Smith have them in the 23 x 36 size (and the larger pad trays as well.) They also carry standard size pads. Both pads are called Xtra so be careful if ordering that you are getting the size pad you want.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/prod...tid=11574&rel=1

Right now I have Bella going on the PishPads on a tray and Krista is still using pee-pads but I hope to switch her over to PishPads at some point. I am changing over becasue I was beginning to use just to many pee-pads with two fluff-butts. I get the regular size pads a 150 at a time, too.







I cut the PishPads to the 2' x3' size to give her more area and that is working out well.

Bella does the "Walk & Poop" dance too. LOL







It is circle, circle, circle, squat, walk and a quick gitterbug step to shake it off.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

> If you are looking for oversized pads I know that Dr. Fosters and Smith have them in the 23 x 36 size (and the larger pad trays as well.) They also carry standard size pads. Both pads are called Xtra so be careful if ordering that you are getting the size pad you want.
> 
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/prod...tid=11574&rel=1
> 
> ...


Carole, that sounds like a square dance to me









Lynda


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> I am thinking about either buying a doggie litter pan and using the training pad instead of the litter, the wizdog (off ebay) or the yogi using newspapers instead of the training pad. Hopefully, this will ensure that he does his business within the same spot. [/B]



The doggy litter pan is what we use. I think it is the large size that fits the regular size pads perfectly. I added a grid from the cat aisle at petsmart that is supposed to be used to trap litter. It fits over the majority of the bottom of the pan and prevents pee pee paws.

With Neyland training, I needed more pads...so I bought some small, cheap cat litter pans from the dollar store. They fit 1/2 a regular pad perfectly. I will be glad when I can get rid of these all over my rooms though. In the meantime, it was a cheap way to help train him to stay on the pad...unfortunately, more often than not, Neyland hangs his butt over the side though, so it ends up falling on the floor.







Hopefully the bigger boxes will prevent this-but he prefers the smaller boxes for right now...and I am too scared to cause him to go backwards in training to take them up yet.


----------



## chris_e (Jan 16, 2006)

I watch my girl like a hawk, and while she is really good about wizzing on the pad (as long as the spot is clean), she circles and dances arolund the pad like she has Satuday Night Fever when she has to poo. After 3 or 4 laps around the pad, she stops with all four feet on the pad, and her little hiney hanging over the edge. After a diving leap and a quick turnaround she is good to go, but if I miss it, there is her little present, mere centimeters from the pad. I don't ever get mad at her though, like horseshoes and handgrenades, close counts in my book. Funny thing though, in her room she has three large pads lined up when I am gone, and there will be doody on 2 while the third pile is right next to the third pad. Strange. I don't get it, but as long as the pee is on the pad, and she misses by inches, we are all good.

Chris, reprting from the Puppy Pad Palace.


----------

